
Ask HN: Where do I find good photojournalism? - q-base
I love stories that are supported by very good and interesting photos. I stumble on them every once in a while, but I have not found anywhere to consistently go to get my &quot;fix&quot;. I am not looking for photography magazines, there are lots of those. But good photography used to tell or support good stories. Are there any magazines of that sort or any artists&#x2F;journalists in general that you can recommend following?
======
throwaway888abc
In same boat. Would love to hear others too.

I like those:

[https://www.theguardian.com/news/series/the-long-
read](https://www.theguardian.com/news/series/the-long-read)

[https://pictures.reuters.com/](https://pictures.reuters.com/)

And sometimes Vice

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dmezq/i-followed-a-
kilo-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dmezq/i-followed-a-kilo-of-
cocaine-from-field-to-street)

~~~
q-base
Thanks a lot for those. I especially like the last one.

------
4x5-Guy
The New York Times. They still have great photos as well as interesting
stories. The weekend Wall Street Journal as well.

~~~
q-base
You are correct. I had a good poke around and ended up subscribing. Can you
recommend any specific parts of it?

------
rjuge
I would recommend [https://www.noorimages.com/](https://www.noorimages.com/)

~~~
q-base
Wow! That is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. Thanks a lot for
that recommendation!

~~~
rjuge
You are welcome! If you have Instagram, you should also have a look at
afpphoto and worldpressphoto accounts.

~~~
q-base
I have had the account for long, but deleted the app. But I actually just re-
installed - so I will give them a look. Thanks for those recommendations as
well!

------
brudgers
_National Geographic_?

